# Neoca SV Super



## cjnetrider (Sep 3, 2016)

Picked this up when I first started collecting many years ago. I was lucky in that I got it with manual and box. I've not been able to source much info but I'm holding hopes its something of value now.
It has the Zunow 45mm f 1.8 lens and works perfectly.


----------

